
How Teams Get Microservices Wrong from the Start - mymmaster
https://buttercms.com/books/microservices-for-startups/how-teams-get-microservices-wrong-from-the-start
======
deckarep
The biggest problem I see with microservices is the pendulum now swings way to
far the other way.

Now you end up in microservice soup, too much overhead, no standards used in
between them with differing levels and quality of execution.

I’m not sure what the long term answer is but remember that every decision to
put code into production is a decision that not only affects you but the team
and company as a whole.

~~~
mymmaster
You're dead on. We've seen this in talking to companies and have gotten their
input on how to properly scope + size services. We'll be publishing these
insights in an upcoming chapter.

------
vbuwivbiu
it's simple: 'micro' means you're going to need about 1000000 of them

